

Regex Crossword - Artemis2
http://regexcrossword.com

======
debacle
The test isn't saving answers between questions. I'm pretty sure
Intermediate/1 has more than one solution, because the answer I got which
validated made absolutely no sense to me.

~~~
underyx
The only correct answer is

    
    
        ATO
        WEL
    

with 'a towel' being a Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy[0] reference.

[0]:
[http://www.wikiwand.com/en/The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_G...](http://www.wikiwand.com/en/The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy)

